# Case ???



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey guys i know your like omfg a case ? dont see these much but saddly its only a small one , i just wanted to know how this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144106 would fit my motherboard http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...3599&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN Btw what do you think of the case?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yes your motherboard is a micro-atx.which will fit in that case with room to spare.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yep. You might want to consider adding an 80mm, 90mm, or 120mm fan to the front to improve airflow.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Well i would move the 80 mm from myine now to the top and the led one to the front


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That would work out good.


----------

